# 7th Annual Free Sportsman Swap Meet 3/8/2014



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

When: Saturday March 8, 2014 from 9 am to 12 pm. 

Where: *Chapel Pointe Church, 3350 Baldwin Street Hudsonville, MI 49426
*
*Saturday March 8, 2014* is the date for this years swap meet so mark your calendars. 

We are having a swap meet for anyone that would like to sell, swap, and buy excess sporting gear on Saturday March 8, 2014 from 9 am to 12 pm. We are thinking that the theme be related to items for fishing and hunting, but also are considering that it be open to all sporting goods in general. No flea market junk, just good used gear that one no longer needs or use. *No guns or ammo will be allowed on the premises.*

*Sellers* contact me prior to the event to reserve a table. *Donation will be $10 per table.* Sellers are welcome to share or split tables. If there are left over tables we will offer them up for donation only basis for those who would like to sell, and cannot reserve, afford, or do not need a full table. Contact me at for table availability and registration.

*Seller set up will happen between 7:30 and 9 am.*

*Buyers can stop by free from 9-12 pm.* This will be a free event for buyers, donations gladly accepted. Bring cash and change if possible to make it easier on the sellers who will have limited abilities to make change throughout the day. 

*Early birds can get in before 9am only with a $ 5 donation*, after 9am admittance is free.

The Youth Ministry will be on hand to sell coffee,baked goods, and lunch. Please support them with their fund raiser. 

Location has been set at Chapel Pointe Church in Hudsonville, MI. The address is 3350 Baldwin Street Hudsonville, MI 49426. We will have plenty of tables, chairs, and room to spread out in this facility. Please DO NOT call the facility directly since this is a private event, contact myself with any questions or issues.

Bring the family out for a day of fun, bargains, lunch, and good friends.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I will be in California that week but should be back in time. Why so late this year Tim?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

They are using the church Saturdays in Jan and Feb for a basketball league. March 8 is the first available date.

Over a dozen tables signed up already.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

One (1) Table please. May be able to help set-up if needed. Looking forward to it.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Over 20 tables reserved so far with a little over a month to go!

Bob's Outdoors will be selling the remainder of his salmon stuff:

I have a bunch of leftover inventory from Bob's Outdoors, including some F11 Rapalas for Browns, Some offshore tackle stuff, a lot of Opti-dodgers, some misc. reels in boxes, and bins full of samples still in the package.

I also have a bunch of used equipment including rods, a net, some downriggers (Walker and Big Jon) 

This is it for my Salmon Fishing career, so everything will go at whatever price gets it sold. I plan on bringing nothing back home.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

35 tables registered with a week to go. 

Vendors once everyone sets up I will come around and collect donations for tables. Plan on being set up by 8 to get the best deals and get in on the early bird action. Just pull up when you arrive and we'll help you unload. Once you park we can help move you to a table to set up. I will arrive a little after 7am to open the doors. 

Early birds please pay the $5 donation on your way in, free entry after 9am.

We will have coffee and fresh baked muffins available in the morning after 8am.

For lunch we will have a hot dog plate and smoked pulled pork sandwich plate available.

All proceeds to benefit Hand2Hand Ministries and provide food for local families in need.

http://hand2handbackpack.org/impact


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Say it ain't so Captain Tim :sad:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Mike,

That was a quote from Bob's Outdoors, he sold his online store and boat, bringing everything he has. Once things start heating up we'll have to get you over.

I worked on the pulled pork this weekend, turned out fine if I say so myself....:corkysm55 Snow smoked pulled pork sandwiches available while it lasts.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Bump me to two (2) tables.

If anyone has just a few things, my daughters will be running a table and can work out some room on it on a commission basis.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Last call.

40+ tables registered.

Doors open at 7:30 for vendors to set up.

Doors open at 8:00 am for early birds with $5.00 entry.

Free admittance after 9am.

Bigby coffee, donuts, muffins after 8:30am.

Pulled Pork, Hotdogs, chips, water, pop available after 10am.


----------



## littlebuck (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll take a table if you have one left, I replied on glf too


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

